# Multiple ACS assessment under different codes



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
I would like to if can one be successfully assessed in two different occupations if his/her qualification and experience cover job description of the both?

Exp: One can satisfy qualification and experience related requirements for "Network Administrator" and "Computer Network and System Engineer". Can he/she lodge two different applications one after another against each and get the positive assessment in both. 

Need your feedback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifabbas said:


> Hi,
> I would like to if can one be successfully assessed in two different occupations if his/her qualification and experience cover job description of the both?
> 
> Exp: One can satisfy qualification and experience related requirements for "Network Administrator" and "Computer Network and System Engineer". Can he/she lodge two different applications one after another against each and get the positive assessment in both.
> ...


Get one assessment completed and then lodge the second 
Take care to link the earlier application with the 2nd

Whether ACS will actually give a positive assessment in both cases depends on your documents education, job experience RNR etc,

But it's legally allowed

Cheers


----------



## vardanlane (Oct 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Get one assessment completed and then lodge the second
> Take care to link the earlier application with the 2nd
> 
> Whether ACS will actually give a positive assessment in both cases depends on your documents education, job experience RNR etc,
> ...


if i have a successfull assesment with ICT Security Specialist can i use the same reference letter to apply for another code or i have rights to change the reference letters as well , but logically i think we should not change


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

yes, it is possible to get two assessment for two diff. job codes..


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Team,


We had initially applied for system administrator job code ACS and it was positive. But as this job code has been removed from new list. We thought of going for computer network & System Engineer ACS again.

Can we create multiple ACS account for different job code?

Will this create any problem during visa stage? Please guide.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> 
> We had initially applied for system administrator job code ACS and it was positive. But as this job code has been removed from new list. We thought of going for computer network & System Engineer ACS again.
> ...


Why do you want to create multiple accounts in the first place?
In ACS, you are obligated to link your old application even if you are applying for a new assessment.
Not doing so may have some repercussions as ACS can easily dig out your old application.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

luvjd said:


> salma.tabbu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Team,
> ...




But if we create unde same ACS, then again it will show that we have multiple skills and it’s like fraudulent case. Having multiple skills at the same time can create problem as well.
Not sure how to deal with it


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:


> But if we create unde same ACS, then again it will show that we have multiple skills and it’s like fraudulent case. Having multiple skills at the same time can create problem as well.
> Not sure how to deal with it


Need not be. There are many professions where RnR matches very closely. In that case no issues. Obviously, you can't apply under a completely different profession. Check your RnR and if there is overlap between the two professions, you will be good.
For example, there are many people who first got positively assessed as Software Tester and later successfully applied under Software Engineer code.


----------



## salma.tabbu (Dec 6, 2017)

luvjd said:


> salma.tabbu said:
> 
> 
> > But if we create unde same ACS, then again it will show that we have multiple skills and it’s like fraudulent case. Having multiple skills at the same time can create problem as well.
> ...



But in our case, it is two completely different job code. One is System Administrator and the other is Computer network and system engineer.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

salma.tabbu said:


> But in our case, it is two completely different job code. One is System Administrator and the other is Computer network and system engineer.


Hmm.. in that case you have to try your luck with a new id and application. Not sure how it will end. If you are completely changing the RnR and applying under a different code, it is undoubtedly a false claim. If ACS finds out somehow, you will be in a big trouble.
Check page 18, *15. FALSE INFORMATION & PLAGIARISM*

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-5 Aug 2018.pdf


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi Salma tabbu, 
So where you able to file two different job codes using two different ids ?


----------

